# "OHM" skull



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

Starting a talking skull.





I see all sorts of beautiful decorative skulls, I wanted to make one!

I don't know what most of those symbols mean, lol. But I like how they look, and I didn't want to just copy a diagram out of a witch book for this one, although I probably will on the next one.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

He's got a zener diode right beween the eyes and a PNP transistor on the right side.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

You're a busy boy Hippo!
Can't wait to see how this one turns out.
Good luck!


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Good job Hippo! I use a gel stain on my plastic skulls.


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

a gel stain, like a wood stain?


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

nice homage to electronics


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks! I bought 2 tiny dremel tips to router out the designs, and someone cleaned the shop, and of course, I can't find them. So I need new ones before I can get this thing going.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Very creative. I wonder how many people will realize what the symbols are.


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Very cool cant wait to see it all finished


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

Well, I got to work on it some more since that last post.

I did one vid with a new camera, and youtube said 25 minutes to upload, lol, so I went back to the laptop cam, so you will have to deal with my ugly mug.


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

Pretty much set up and tested, I will run it with the new servos and the picotalk when they come in.


----------

